# Lion in Franklin



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.whiotv.com/news/news/local/report-lion-wandering-in-franklin/nXYdW/

Not too far from the GMR.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

its taking a break from the little miami for the day


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wanna know what kind of deer do they have in Franklin that the guy thought it was an injured deer. I guess with the beer goggles on a big dog looks like a lion that looks like an injured deer. I guess the police weren't overly concerned they only searched for an hour.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like someone had a little bit too much to drink last night!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Most likely what he saw was one of those Big Dogs that had been to the Booty Parlor and had a Lion cut.Use to do that to one of my cats in the Summer time.BUT,there are Lions in Franklin.If they are still there they were on a corner down old #25 along the GMR.Kinda neat they were!Yea,this guy needs to start drinking a little later in the day.



Roscoe


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Yea,this guy needs to start drinking a little later in the day.
> Roscoe


Are you guys talking about OldStinkyGuy? 
It sounds like him.......



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Emergency scanner reports indicated deputies considered asking a nearby school to keep its students inside during recess.

But then they thoughtehh, we scoured the area from 10:00 to 11:00, that ought to be enough.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dandrews said:


> &#8220;Emergency scanner reports indicated deputies considered asking a nearby school to keep its students inside during recess&#8221;.
> 
> &#8230;But then they thought&#8230;ehh, we scoured the area from 10:00 to 11:00, that ought to be enough.


Hahaha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Dandrews said:


> Emergency scanner reports indicated deputies considered asking a nearby school to keep its students inside during recess.
> 
> But then they thoughtehh, we scoured the area from 10:00 to 11:00, that ought to be enough.


lol...seriously how many kids could one lion eat anyway? One...okay maybe two of the slower ones.

Growing up there was a guy that lived about 1/2 mile from us that had a lion (and a bear). At night it would roar and it sounded like it was next door. We eventually got used to it. But I'd have friends over and we'd camp out in the tent and it would roar and they would freak out and always want to go in the house. After I moved out it did get loose once, somewhere my Mom has a VHS tape of a local news clip of it running around in her yard.


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright, so I grew up in zanesville and got the 20 questions when all the lions got out there a few years back (my aunt really did have one wander into her backyard). Move to franklin and it follows me  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

msgraham said:


> Alright, so I grew up in zanesville and got the 20 questions when all the lions got out there a few years back (my aunt really did have one wander into her backyard). Move to franklin and it follows me
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A guy I used to work with is from that area, his brother lives right behind the guy with all the animals. His brother said that when all that happened, it sounded like a firefight.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Are you guys talking about OldStinkyGuy?
> It sounds like him.......
> 
> 
> ...


I buy one little pet lion and let it out for runs on along the GMR and LMR and look at the abuse I get. Do you know how much it costs to feed a lion? I am accepting donations to the Lion for Good Fishing Fund BTW...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

OSG- you got tags and permits for that thing? 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

